# Motorhome bodywork and repairs - Brighton area



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone recommend a company to give an estimate and repair on our autotrail apache 700 in the Brighton/Crawley area? 

I do realise that John Cross Motors is in Robertsbridge....and there's a good chance that is where we will have to go, but we are trying to find someone just a bit closer as after next week Roger will not be able to drive for 4 weeks because of an operation he is having so the closer to home we can get it repaired the more likely I can find someone to drive it.

Any suggestions greatly received.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi Dawn

Julie - Ladyrunner lives in Brighton she may have Local knowledge p'haps pm her ?

Good luck.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Phil

Good idea...I'll pm her


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

stewart mouland in peacehaven would probably be the nearest just along the coast from brighton Tel 0800 980 9461
hope everything goes well for you
Graham


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Bodywork - there's a firm at Ford Airfield trading estate near Littlehampton who do GRP etc repairs on motorhomes & caravans, can't think of the name, :roll: at the moment - check out the Littlehampton area phone book.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Stewart Mouland at peacehaven send all their work out. and sorry but cannot recommend them.Lived in that area for a number of years.
I would still go for Johns cross, that is where mine is going next week for body repairs.
If you can get it there maybe one of us can collect it for you.
There are a few bodyshops in Brighton, which I know, but I would want mine done by workshop that know the vehicles and cares for them.

cabby


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I think I'll go to John Cross, I have faith in them and after having seen how Stewart Mouland's tries to sell their very dirty vehicles wouldn't want them to work on mine even if they could!

We'll sort something out and good suggestion Cabby we'll see how it goes but perhaps one we get things sorted Roger will be fit as a fiddle again if not I might be on here asking for some help to pick it up!

Thanks again.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

The only other option I can think of is Marquis at Golden Cross on A22. Otherwise it's John's Cross. 

Again best of luck with the Op. If we can be of anyhelp let us know.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi dawnwynne

We would love to carry out the repairs to your motorhome.
Please feel free to contact me for any advise on the repairs to your Apache motorhome.

Regards

Glenn Harris Workshop Manager


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Just been browsing and spotted the word Brighton :lol: :lol:

Sorry I can't really be of any help as I don't know of any body work repairers in Brighton - luckily I haven't needed one myself (touch wood)!!

I would suggest Johns Cross who in my experience have been brilliant in the past when I have needed some work done on my van.

I might need to call on them soon to take a look at my gas fire which needs some attention.

Julie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

this thread has shown me that there are more members in this area than I thought, but how many have a yellow sticker on their screen.
Yes I repeat again that to get a proper job done go to Johns cross.

cabby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

dawnwynne said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a company to give an estimate and repair on our autotrail apache 700 in the Brighton/Crawley area?
> 
> ...


Hi,

What needs doing to it, is it an insurance job? Why not give Glenn a ring?

You will need an aproved repairer for insurance work and of course our workshops are aproved.

Peter


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Motorhome Bodywork and Repairs*

Cabby,
What yellow sticker?


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

cabby said:


> this thread has shown me that there are more members in this area than I thought, but how many have a yellow sticker on their screen.
> Yes I repeat again that to get a proper job done go to Johns cross.
> 
> cabby


We have one on our rear window & 2 small decals on our wing mirrors. Oh yes and a Rally flag when the flag pole is raised :lol:


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

**** said:


> The only other option I can think of is Marquis at Golden Cross on A22. Otherwise it's John's Cross.
> 
> Again best of luck with the Op. If we can be of anyhelp let us know.


I wouldn't go to Marquis for replacement light bulb.

Just personal opinion, you understand, based on having delt with them. NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

cater_racer said:


> **** said:
> 
> 
> > The only other option I can think of is Marquis at Golden Cross on A22. Otherwise it's John's Cross.
> ...


I guess it depends , as in everything in life, how you are treated.

My own experiance of the guys at the Golden Cross branch (considering the problems we had, with a 3rd party after sales fit), was that Bob & his team couldn't do enough for us when we bought our motohome to correct an installation that went seriously wrong. 
It took 5 months to get fiannly sorted, but I would use them again as a 'local' company.

I do also go to John's Cross as our other 'local' company as well. And have done so a lot in the past 5 years as well.

The OP was looking for suggestions for a local sevice point, and these 2 companies have given me both good service.

As a businessman myself running an Engineering Company for 28 years dealing with Water Supply Companies and Humanitarian Aid Agencies, I will always be very happy to pass on my suggestions of other like minded companies, I have had personal dealings with and can demonstrate good service.

It is up to others to decide if those firms are right for themselves!


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

cabby said:


> but how many have a yellow sticker on their screen.


Yes I do :lol:


----------

